# Deer Lease Finder



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I've been tasked with finding a long term deer lease for our company for the upcoming season, South Texas preferred, but close to a private airport would consider Hill or other. Great news for me if it happens, except I have no idea where to begin. Looking for a private property, not part of another group, in with 2000-4000 acres. Only 3 or 4 guns total. Budget, enough. 

Will be looking at Leasehunter, txhuntingforum, CL, and Texasleaseconnection daily. 

Where do you begin? I'm more of a duck hunter and just don't have contacts. Are there lease brokers that find these things for a fee? Area realtors?

With all the challenges in the oil patch one would think there'd be openings right now.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

PM and Text Sent 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Good Deal, whatever you do not use Texas Lease Connection. Its a rip off they took my money and never sent password was never able to get a hold of anyone!!


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Try Wade he might can help you.

https://www.whitetailproperties.com/agents/wade-abadie


----------



## JwtHanoverian (Sep 28, 2015)

*Deer Lease*

Try Mike Marbach with COA outfitters, great guy with properties all over the state.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

A couple of good leads! Tks SOTX. One guy I talked to that brokers leases expects substantial renewal declines this season with all the hardships in the patch.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I have worked with Clint before and he has ranches all over the state..

I would at least email him and see what he has open.

[email protected]

Clint Gallimore
Lease Broker
(512) 949-7570

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Haiden (361) 449-5957
Heard he may have a pasture avail in South Texas.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Uep*



Gap said:


> A couple of good leads! Tks SOTX. One guy I talked to that brokers leases expects substantial renewal declines this season with all the hardships in the patch.


I lost 5 hunters due to oil patch slow down , and over 10 that where on a waiting list, to fill in . Then land owner bumped up the price, because lost income from dropping oil prices, go figure


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Man I've been looking for the last 18 months for almost the same thing for a group of my friends and have had no luck. They want a little more acreage, 5-10K acres, and have a budget to get it done but there have ben very few places come open that needs an entire group. Most are singles or doubles.

There is one leasehunter (I think that is where I saw it) that might fit what you are looking for. It is NW of Alice and 3-4K acres. It is a HF place if that matters. Had lodging, blinds, feeders already in place. If you don't find it let me know.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't find the place in Alice. There are some places on huntinglocator.com, but I can't see the age of the listing. Anyone use this site? Legit or stale?


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Gap said:


> I can't find the place in Alice. There are some places on huntinglocator.com, but I can't see the age of the listing. Anyone use this site? Legit or stale?


Dangit it (Alice lease) is not there any more? This was it.

Whitetail hunting lease in South Texas. Leasing 3429 acres of the ranch.

POSTED: 01/15/2016
UPDATED: 01/18/2016
COUNTRY: 
United States
COUNTY: 
Jim Wells

LEASE TYPE:

Standard Lease

LEASE TERM:

Seasonal

NUMBERS OF HUNTERS:

6

LEASE SIZE:

3 429.00

ALLOW GUESTS:

Yes

ALLOW CHILDREN:

Yes

CLOSEST CITY:

Alice

DISTANCE TO CITY:

10.00

PRICE:

$48,500.00

per lease

PRIMARY GAME:

Whitetail Deer

GAME AVAILABLE:

Bobcat

Coyote

Hog

Javelina

Quail

Rabbit

Turkey

Varmints

Whitetail Deer

This 4500 acre family owned ranch (high fenced) has been managed to improve the whitetail genetics for nearly 2 decades. Within the 4500 acre ranch, we are leasing 3429 acres for the purpose of hunting only. We have a cow/calf operation and rotate pastures year a round (currently less than 100 head ran on this property). The ranch is on MLD level 3 with the state and has been for about a decade. We conduct helicopter surveys and work with state and private biologist to ensure proper management practices.
The future lessees will work with the ranch manager and state biologist to develop plans for harvesting guidelines, protein/corn feed program, future projects/ideas and daily task. Many of these guidelines are already set and place and will be fully disclosed before signing a contract agreement. Contract will be 3+ years, with an option to renew for 3 years.
We finished high fencing the ranch nearly 4 years ago in 2012 and have seen tremendous progress as a result of the fence. The exciting part is we are seeing consistent improvement annually. We have strict guidelines as to what can be shot and at what age. We NEVER shoot trophy bucks before the age of 6.5. After they reach full maturity at 6.5, I leave the decision up to the lessees as to harvest the buck at 6.5 or leave it another year or two. All guidelines are set up to improve the genetics on the property, and essentially raise bigger and better bucks. The idea is to shoot as many inferior bucks with poor genetics and leave the prominent larger bucks to breed until they reach or past their prime at 6.5 years old.
We are looking for management minded, long term lessees. Again, we are looking for management minded lessees. This is not a beer lease, this is a deer lease. Corporate groups and select groups/families are welcome to apply.
The asking price is $48,500 annually, firm. There are many other expenses to be considered; maintaining the camp, electric bill, corn/protein, shredding (yes the ranch has a tractor that can be rented), maintaining blinds/feeders, game cameras, gas, labor, time and many others. Only serious inquires please.

Q/Aâ€™s:
Where exactly is this ranch? We are off of County Road 170, approximately 10 miles NW of Alice, TX in Jim Wells County.
What can you expect from the deer? Expect many of the bucks harvested annually to score 120-140â€ B&C that are considered "culls." There are also many 150-170â€+ bucks that will be harvested but they have to be 6.5+ years old (past his prime). This year we had more 150-170â€ bucks than in any year past, and the majority of them we not harvested this year as they were not 6.5 yet. The future looks bright, which is what we are focused on.
What does the terrain look like? It is primary dense South Texas brush but we have several openings that have been roller chopped or maintain through the years. Roads are in good condition and well maintained. We have many senderos that are 60-100 yards wide.
Are there existing blinds and feeders? Protein feeders? There are blinds (6+) and corn feeders (8+) throughout the ranch. There are also 7 protein feeders with pens built around them to keep out hogs, ect.
What is the lodging situation? There are 3 cabins and a common area used for cooking and eating. The 3 cabins are primarily utilized for sleeping. Each cabin has AC/Heater, a bathroom and 2 sets of bunk beds-very simply yet efficient for any deer lease. There are sidewalks leading to all three cabins and the common area (which also has covered area with a concrete slab). In between the cabins and common area is a circle fire place with stones built 20â€™ high that is great for sitting around a camp fire. The common area that has a few couches, satellite TV, a small bar, an oven and several refrigerators. Keep in mind that the facility is not a 4 or 5 star hunting camp but has all the essentials you need for a cozy hunting camp and a place to get away and enjoy the great outdoors. There is also a cleaning station with a security light. For storage, we have a large shipping container than can be utilized.
Are the land owners going to be bothering me every day Iâ€™m out there? No. The main thing we ask of you is to do what you are asked and execute the plans we develop together. If you do that, we wonâ€™t have a problem. You will also be asked to treat the ranch like itâ€™s your own backyard. Pick up ALL trash and leave the land the way it was before you were there.

Iâ€™m sure there is plenty I forgot to mention so feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the leads. Spoke with Clint, we are on his list. He is well connected, has many options open now that are smaller and maybe more opening up March 1. 

Brett - Spoke with Haiden, that dude is setting up a first rate South Texas club with visions of a property similar to what you have in Maverick county. Sounds first rate! We're still trying to stay private but anyone looking for a real-deal trophy place, he might just have what you are looking for. Great lead!

That one in Alice sounded pretty solid, but unfortunately seems gone.

Keep them coming. There's many looking and getting some of these leads out there are bound to help more 2coolers than just me.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I wanted to update this as many are actively searching still. Our group shrunk by half at the last minute and we ended up back where we were last season. For now.

In the process I spoke with a few people that may be helpful to fellow 2coolers. PM me for contact info.

In South Texas, David Montalvo seems to know every foot of dirt within 100 miles of Zapata. He's very well connected and presented us with several properties that were close. One we were about to pull the trigger on but the landowner leased it to friends. Big or small, he can get you with South Texas properties. He was working hard for us.

I received a number of good options from Shawn Campbell, his company is www.dcwildlife.com He had options in South Texas as well as numerous properties in the Western Hill Country. Also very well connected.

We were very close to finalizing a deal on a section of a large ranch near Refugio, the property that Brett had lead us to, as well as recommended by David Montalvo. I spent alot of time with a guy named Lloyd Givin that is organizing the groups. I can tell you that they are putting together a heck of a setup. The plan is good, grow them up and feed them well, the camp looks solid and these guys seem like they'd be great to hunt with. It just wasn't to be for us this time. If you are in Houston and are interested in true South Texas trophy whitetails, they have them there, only 2 1/2 hours from town and the ask is completely in line with what I'm seeing 3 or more hours down the road. It's the real deal.

Thanks to the 2cool community for the help and best of luck for all those looking. Several landowners have told me renewals are mostly happening right now, the market should get hot soon.


----------



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a good friend just bought 10k acres from a going broke oil guy on hwy 83. Webb county near check point. Private runway bad *** lodges. The works not cheap probably $25/per acre


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Does Anybody Have Clint or David Montalvo's contact information? My phone became damaged and I hadn't added to contacts, was just using text stream to communicate.

You can PM me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

bluemangroup said:


> Does Anybody Have Clint or David Montalvo's contact information? My phone became damaged and I hadn't added to contacts, was just using text stream to communicate.
> 
> You can PM me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Is this the Clint you are looking for?

I have worked with Clint before and he has ranches all over the state..

I would at least email him and see what he has open.

[email protected]

Clint Gallimore
Lease Broker
(512) 949-7570


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

David Montalvo cell: 361-231-0222


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Guy contacted me the other day with an opportunity to lease 3,000 plus acres in Premont with a house. Borders king ranch, very nice property he said. Same group had it 10 years and budget got them so they had to fold. Think it was between $60-$70k

Some feeders and blinds to stay as well


----------

